# Suggestions?



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

I was curious if anyone had a favorite oil a/o solvent they use on their Taurus. I was going to go the range this Saturday and want my gun to be clean very well. It will be the first time to shoot this gun so I've already cleaned the factory grease and shit off. Now time to relube and go!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unless you're operating in a very harsh environment (like a desert or the arctic), lube is pretty much lube. I use what's on sale, whether it's Hoppe's, RemOil, CLP, Clenzoil, whatever.

Ditto solvent. Of course, I clean so rarely that I seldom purchase any! :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I been using this stuff called Tetra Gun Grease. I got a tube with a gun purchase a while back and liked it. I don't think anything is special about it. It's thicker more like a white lithium grease but it stores well and don't seem to attract crud when I'm out running around. I'm not a big fan of the light machine type oils. They work OK I just like something a little... more. but really about any normal gun lube will work for most people.


----------



## triple10s (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, ok, I just want to make sure my gun lasts as long as possible. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Gunzilla!


----------

